
Hackable Electronic Badge - ChuckMcM
https://www.parallax.com/downloads/hackable-electronic-badge
======
moreentropy
The chaos communication camp badge, a full featured SDR:
[https://rad1o.badge.events.ccc.de/](https://rad1o.badge.events.ccc.de/)

There was a talk about how this badge was built (non-comercially); it was only
possible with most of the chips sponsored and a few people doing pretty much
nothing else for months.

~~~
Ao7bei3s
A full featured SDR _capable of transmitting_ (based on hackrf).

Which, to my knowledge, is the first time a conference has handed out badges
that were actually useful afterwards. Pretty awesome.

And here's the talk:
[https://media.ccc.de/browse/conferences/camp2015/camp2015-68...](https://media.ccc.de/browse/conferences/camp2015/camp2015-6884-the_rad1o.html)

------
ChuckMcM
This came across my inbox and I think it is one of the IoT applications that
actually makes some sense. That Parallax made it a product seems like the next
step.

My guess would be that something like this would be really good way for an
Atmel or ST Micro to "sponsor" the embedded systems conference as well.

------
doppelganger27
Hackaday article about the same badge: [http://hackaday.com/2015/09/14/the-
open-hackable-electronic-...](http://hackaday.com/2015/09/14/the-open-
hackable-electronic-conference-badge/)

